# Blackwater 3-4-2011



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Hit blackwater this afternoon. Caught 12 bass, 3 jacks and 1 goggleye. Caught em on crankbaits, plastics worms, senkos and the last 2 on a buzzbait.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job. Those boys are fat...

KsB


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Man those are nice! Good job!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice, fat little bass. You're dog seems excited too


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good job, I'm prolly going to hit it tomorrow after I get done with my garage door opener.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice fish, is your boat a tracker?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice fish! Can't wait to get out there and get a few myself.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

the dog looks happy as hell in the back drop


----------

